# Bachmann Rail truck to Battery Power-anyone done it?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a Bachmann Rail Truck for xmas. Want to convert it to simple battery power with an on/off switch. Guess I'll leave that big board in it, since it has all the lights/etc hooked to it. Any suggestions?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I got one Jerry but it's going DCC with sound. The heck with battery. Later RJD


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry - You might consider my "Simple Critter Control". It is a step above on/off. It provides 0 to 100% manual speed control with a 5-amp motor driver. 4-wire hookup: battery in, motor out, via screw terminals.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I did one. Micro-Mark has a wooden body kit tro replace the stake sides. I bought that and installed it. Inside the body, I was able to install an AirWire receiver, speaker, Phoenix P-5 and a 14.4v, 4.5AH battery. It's really nice.

Rail truck video


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be lots of room. This one is cut down quite a bit and has a 3" speaker, 14.4 V battery, Phoenix P5, and Airwire.












You shouldn't have any problem with just batteries and a switch.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry........ It will probably run very nicely with a 7.4 battery and and DPDT on off reversing switch...

This one should run it all day........ 7.4 Volt 5200 mAh Li-ion


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

What wires do I disconnect on the board Stan and where do I hook into the board? Hope you are doing well. You do that screw modification on the gearbox?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I've never been into one so I don't know which exact wires to work with. I would isolate the track pickups and connect the other ends to the battery. That should take the power directly to the board and run everything from the battery. Put an DPDT reversing switch in line and you should be able to run nicely.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I took out the box and the PC board and installed a brick of AA NiMH batteries, Pheonix P5 and Airwire card. Threw away the plastic side rails, built new ones out of stir sticks and created a canvas covered load by building a box out of plastic and draping it with a paper towel soaked in diluted white glue, let dry, paint.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

here is how I did it...actually getting ready to remove the RCS throttle to install into Thomas....my truck NEVER got time on the RR....

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=7500

reminder!!! check the u joint, see LSC for a post on the "procedure" 


cale


----------

